# Out with the Old and in with the New



## Wavy Navy

TS Royalist paid off at Gosport at the end of 2014 and the new TS Royalist was launched in Spain a few weeks later.

The original ship was launched by Princess Anne in the early seventies and has done stirling service to the Sea Cadet Corps.


----------



## Wavy Navy

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.960390377324192.1073741860.139921066037798&type=1

Some photos of the launching of the new Royalist.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Dunno what el Draque would think of the ship being built in Spain .... Shiver me timbers! Were there no tenders in the UK?

John T


----------



## spongebob

No Oak either John.

Bob


----------



## Wavy Navy

I believe that the Spanish build was much more cost effective however the vessel is being fitted out with lots of British equipment.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sometimes it could be better to forget 'cost effectiveness" and create a few jobs - value back in taxes, reduced dole payments and improved skills. Or is it too late for the skills in Britain?

John T


----------



## stein

trotterdotpom said:


> Sometimes it could be better to forget 'cost effectiveness" and create a few jobs - value back in taxes, reduced dole payments and improved skills. Or is it too late for the skills in Britain?
> 
> John T


Every state does it: tries to protect their own industry, but not everybody sees the point. What will the Spaniards do with their British money – though it may change hands, they finally cannot use it outside of Britain. Therefore, if the Spaniards do not get the order, then that money spent on the ship in Britain will be lost to other British firms. Firms that is more likely to represent the qualities where Britain has an advantage, than the firms being subsidised are, and so could get Britain its imports at a lower price in effort.


----------



## ben27

good day wavy navy,m,12th jan.2015.08:27.reut with the old in with the new.#2.interesting post.great link.excellent photo's.regards ben27


----------



## Dartskipper

Does anyone know what will happen to the previous "Royalist?" I remember some acid comments about her when she replaced the Winston Churchill and the Malcolm Miller. Other nations with less Maritime Heritage are capable of supporting much larger Tall Ships, why are we so far behind? Can't we find enough willing souls to crew them these days? However, it's good that our Sea Cadets will experience the power of a ship under sail alone. It's certainly an experience that has stayed with me.


----------



## Basil

> she replaced the Winston Churchill and the Malcolm Miller


I don't think she replaced them. They were STA/TSYT vessels which were replaced by two brigs and then four yachts.


----------



## Dartskipper

Basil said:


> I don't think she replaced them. They were STA/TSYT vessels which were replaced by two brigs and then four yachts.


Thanks Basil, I knew somebody would know the actual fact. Memory fades with time, but there was a connection, possibly some journalist in a maritime journal bemoaning the demise of the Churchill and Miller when Royalist was launched. Maybe that is what I had in mind.

Fair weather and a following wind (Thumb)


----------



## Basil

The Churchill and Miller were beautiful tops'l schooners; better looking, IMHO, than the brig hulls.
I sailed as volunteer crew on both and thought one of the amusing comments from voyage crew on the brigs was "I prefer the square riggers because they are just what it was really like!"

Yes, I thought, apart from the two diesels, three 80kVa generators, air con, two RO desalination units, two sewage treatment plants, hot FW showers, electric light, galley 'fridge and freezers, fresh veg, etc etc.
No rum though


----------



## Dartskipper

Basil said:


> The Churchill and Miller were beautiful tops'l schooners; better looking, IMHO, than the brig hulls.
> I sailed as volunteer crew on both and thought one of the amusing comments from voyage crew on the brigs was "I prefer the square riggers because they are just what it was really like!"
> 
> Yes, I thought, apart from the two diesels, three 80kVa generators, air con, two RO desalination units, two sewage treatment plants, hot FW showers, electric light, galley 'fridge and freezers, fresh veg, etc etc.
> No rum though


 I agree Basil, the schooners were beautiful. I did my sailing as 
Skipper/Engineer on a 76ft auxiliary ketch in the 70's. She was designed and built by Frans Maas, of Breskens. Basically an enlarged Standfast 40.Yes we had twin GM's, an auxiliary generator, central heating, air conditioning etc.etc. I took her from Holland to Seattle over 9 months or so with stops in various places so the owner could go back to his office. But with all that comfort on board, she could still pick up her skirts and run. 14kts broad reaching heading NNW in the Pacific comes to mind, and running 24 hrs at avge 12kts. We had fully feathering props, and below the waterline was 10ft 6ins of fin keel. Bloody wet going to windward though! Very character forming too.(Thumb) (PS, the owner liked Ballantine's Scotch, so we had a number of cases on board!!)


----------



## Wavy Navy

Dartskipper said:


> Does anyone know what will happen to the previous "Royalist?" I remember some acid comments about her when she replaced the Winston Churchill and the Malcolm Miller. Other nations with less Maritime Heritage are capable of supporting much larger Tall Ships, why are we so far behind? Can't we find enough willing souls to crew them these days? However, it's good that our Sea Cadets will experience the power of a ship under sail alone. It's certainly an experience that has stayed with me.


Unfortunately the old Royalist went to a Ship Breakers in Ghent early this year.


----------



## Nutbourne

You will be glad to know the badge boards forward and the stern motif and the binnacle from the old vessel will be transfered to the new craft.


----------

